
Personal finance made simple - mcacina
https://www.cashbasehq.com/
======
kidmenot
Can I thrown an idea in? I personally hate when a small icon that is placed
near a feature in the pricing table sends me to a different page. The way I
see it, the icon is supposed to help me with a small popup telling me in a few
words what that feature is, optionally with a link such as "learn more".

I find it quite distracting that clicking on a question mark icon to get help
actually sends me to another page, forcing me to take a tour of the product.

Of course I might be wrong, that's just how those thingies work for me.

